# O clima antes do grande sismo de 1 de Novembro de 1755



## TVAntiga (10 Ago 2018 às 00:46)

Uma antiga notícia de 1847 descreve que «Reconheceu-se que nos primeiros dias de Novembro a atmosfera esteve quase sempre assim, como agora, limpa de nuvens e pura como na Primavera; que nesse ano, assim como neste, houve muita falta de chuva(...)».

Nessa notícia também está descrito o histórico de tremores de terra em Portugal (1309 a 1847) e a protecção que a população fez nas casas depois do grande tremor de terra de 1755
Que poderá ver aqui https://torresvedrasantiga.wordpress.com/2018/04/17/tremores-de-terra-na-regiao-de-lisboa-em-1848/


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2018 às 01:35)

Excerto:






https://torresvedrasantiga.wordpress.com/2018/04/17/tremores-de-terra-na-regiao-de-lisboa-em-1848/

A notícia que está em cima é uma cópia cujo original está neste acervo: http://memoria.bn.br/DocReader/DocReader.aspx?bib=364568_03


----------

